# Flybo Controller programming



## mooselick7 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just inherited a 2007 Flybo Smart car look alike.

The controller has a limit speed in it and like every other good hot rodder I would like to bump it up. 

Dont bother with telling me its illegal - as if anyone follows the speed limit anyway. 

Any ideas?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

mooselick7 said:


> I just inherited a 2007 Flybo Smart car look alike.
> 
> The controller has a limit speed in it and like every other good hot rodder I would like to bump it up.
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about the car. Can you get a few pics of the controller? Any ports that could be a Serial?


----------

